# Love Thy Neighbor.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We all know what good fences make for....this is from last summer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/organic-farmer-seeks-210000-after-cows-defecate-on-crops-naa-associated-press/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Puts a whole lot new spin on the "my food poops on your food " line!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

If it was that big of deal the organic farm would put up a fence not only keep the neighbors dairy cows out but all wildlife that can deficate on there precious crops, im thinking something like a deer fence. Raw manure comes in many different forms


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Plot twist: The local vegan animal rights activists "freed" the dairy cattle but had to wait four to buy thier food as it was contaminated from cow manure


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good comment on the bottom of article. Seems like one of their insurance policies should cover it........but no LETS SUE!!! Accidents happen.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bgriffin856 said:


> If it was that big of deal the organic farm would put up a fence not only keep the neighbors dairy cows out but all wildlife that can deficate on there precious crops, im thinking something like a deer fence. Raw manure comes in many different forms


Yea, got to wonder how they keep the worm 'castings' out of their soil (maybe they don't grow root crops)? 

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I was going to say have an insurance policy and a tall fence. All they are trying to do is go after the Dairy's insurance policy.

To be honest, I'd rather eat cow manure than bird chit. Back when I used to dip, I never washed my hands before grabbing a pinch. Wiped my pant leg which had dirt, manure, diesel, and whatever you can think of on it. No worse than what was on my hand.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Back when I was a teenager, I decided to run wild on the go kart out in the pasture one day... I was cutting donuts and happened to look over my shoulder right as the drive tire spun out in a big, wet, fresh cow-flop and it spun chit all over me, including sending a big plug right into my mouth and landing square on my tongue... Imagine my surprise to find it tasted slightly sweet before I could get it spat out and wiped my tongue off with my fingers...

Somehow I didn't die and I'm still here... Somehow I think that properly washing the friggin' vegetables and cooking them properly will remove all risk from the cow manure...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Now I know a cow can produce a lot of fecal matter, my question is how many cows escaped and for how long article doesn't say how many bovine got out but does say they were free for several hours??? Sounds pretty ambiguous to me. Sound like a bogus claim to get some easy money cause the business isn't doing well. If I was that worried I'd be calling the neighbor as soon as I spotted his cows in my field, and then would have scoured the field to pick up any cow paddies. These kinds of stories just piss me off cause the person suing is usually a maroon just trying to get easy money grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------

